# Horus Heresy quickie week, and final Deathwatch



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/quick-reads-week

Starting with the prose version of the audio drama Templar, featuring Sigismund
http://www.blacklibrary.com/quick-reads-week/templar-eshort.html



Also, theres yet another Deathwatch up, the final instalment in the long running series.
http://www.blacklibrary.com/prod-home/prod-home-bl/cepheus-eshort.html

Now just to wait for the expected bundle with all 11 parts.










That expression. Did you steal the last cookie in the fridge, brother. DID YOU?! :laugh:


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

The full bundle should be getting released this Saturday.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

The whole week of HH is devoted to prose versions of previous audio dramas:

*Templar* by John French
* Stratagem* by Nick Kyme
* Master of the First* by Gav Thorpe
* The Long Night* by Aaron Dembski-Bowden
* The Herald of Sanguinius* by Andy Smillie
* Iron Corpses* by David Annandale
* The Watcher* by C Z Dunn


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

I am actually happy Templar is being released as a prose short

Could not stand Jubal's terrible accent. Otherwise a very cool character


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Yeah, I hate audios, so wouldn't want to listen again. But I did like Templar, so good one! I'll still be waiting for it to appear in an anthology though.


----------

